# Shimano chain for triple drivetrain



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Will the Shimano CS-5701 chain work with a triple crankset? The info on the box says it's only for a double crankset. I have all 5700 series components. What chain should I use if this one is not compatable? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

all you have to do is match the "speed' of the chain with the "speed" of the rear cluster - I.e.8, 9 or 10 speed.

Doesn't matter if it's a double or triple. I really don't understand why the chain would say it's only for doubles. I've never heard of it.

Use Shimano, Sram, KMC, wipperman, or any good quality chain. I tend to use Sram or KMC because they come with quick links which I greatly (GREATLY) prefer over shimano's pin replacement method of joining.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Camilo said:


> I really don't understand why the chain would say it's only for doubles. I've never heard of it.


I don't know either. But by not listing it, the Shimano technical information for the FC-5703 triple crank does indicate that the CN-5701 chain is not compatible with the triple. I understand Shimano says that the 5701 chain is "not flexible enough for the severe chainline angles possible with a triple." But that's just hearsay.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I ran into this before at the LBS I work at. I ended up calling Shimano, and my answer from them was "Because the engineers said so" line. 

I installed a 6700 chain on a triple. Made sure everything was adjusted properly and test rode the bike. No shifting issues. And the customer has not been back complaining about any type of shifting issues either.

You will be fine using the 6700 chain.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

frdfandc said:


> You will be fine using the 6700 chain.



Sure. Any guesses why Shimano engineers don't want you to use the 105 and Ultegra 01-series chains with a triple?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

OK, now I realized my opinion might have been ignorant to a certain extent, because I've only dealt with 8 and 9 speed chain (slow to upgrade). I have no idea if 9 speed chains are specified compatible or not w/ triples, having never paid any attention to it. I just buy a 9 speed chain and put it on.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Camilo said:


> OK, now I realized my opinion might have been ignorant to a certain extent


Not really—it's not clear to me either why a chain would work on a double but not on a triple. I was just trying to point out that Shimano apparently has some issue with this, but can't or won't explain it.


----------



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, so I called Shimano tech support today and found out the CS-5701 chain, the one I bought, will not work with a triple crankset ( or will not work properly) but the CS-5703 or the older CS-5600 will work just fine. I've traded the 5701 for a 5600 in hopes that all will be ok after install over the weekend. If I have any issues I'll let you know. I looked at the packaging of the 6700 10s chain and it also said it was double crankset specific. From what I gather, the new 10s chains have to be of the 03 series not 01 for a triple setup, be it 5700 or 6700. If you look at the 01 series chains the side plates have a slot in them where the 03 series side plates are solid. Best I can figure is that the 03 series are stiffer and can handle the extremes of a 10s cassette. We'll see.


----------



## 67walkon (May 14, 2011)

I put one on my Shimano 105 Triple today after work. It shifts fine. It is a little noisy.

Tomorrow is a 40 to 50 mile day for me. I'll report back on how it works.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

wim said:


> Sure. Any guesses why Shimano engineers don't want you to use the 105 and Ultegra 01-series chains with a triple?



I have no idea wim. It doesn't make any sense at all. I still think about this from time to time as to why they don't recommend the new chains to be used on a triple.

I truly believe its just Shimano's way. You know how it is. You must use these parts together, it will never work. Always the constant upgrading that Shimano wants you to buy in.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Arent the 6700 chains randomly breaking?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

shudson16 said:


> If you look at the 01 series chains the side plates have a slot in them where the 03 series side plates are solid. Best I can figure is that the 03 series are stiffer...


Thanks for calling and your very interesting observation—the side plate slots could well be the problem. At the larger chain angles you can produce with a triple, perhaps the edges of the slots can hang up on a pick-up pin or make problems on some other shifting aid.

Disagree with the "stiffer." The more cogs and chain wheels, the larger the possible chain angles and the more of a need for a laterally flexible chain. Compared to today's 10-speed chains, those old 5- and 6-speed chains are very stiff laterally.


----------



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

wim said:


> Disagree with the "stiffer." The more cogs and chain wheels, the larger the possible chain angles and the more of a need for a laterally flexible chain. Compared to today's 10-speed chains, those old 5- and 6-speed chains are very stiff laterally.


I agree 100% about the need for flexibility in a 10s chain. Maybe I should have said stiffer chainlink plate instead of overall chain? I was thinking about the stiffness along a linear plane, i.e. the twisting of a plate. I don't really know, just guessing. Funny though, Shimano tells me 5600 will work fine but it doesn't have the slotted plates like the 5701 does and to me a slotted chain plate would seem to be more flexiable. Maybe the 5600 is made of thinner material therefore allowing more flex?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

shudson16 said:


> I was thinking about the stiffness along a linear plane, i.e. the twisting of a plate.


Agree, there may be something to this twisting notion as well. Clearly, a triple can put a little more strain on a chain than a double could everything else being equal. So with chains getting slimmer and lighter, and flush rivets being the norm now, the "triple chain" may not be such a bad idea. From a marketing perspective, it's interesting to see Shimano still think about the uncool triple. SRAM apparently has decided to to kill it.


----------



## 67walkon (May 14, 2011)

It worked fine for 45 miles, but it is totally flat here. It hiccuped once when I was going up a 5% or so incline on a bridge over the intracoastal. I'm switching the chain anyway. In early June, I'm doing BRAG and then I'll be doing some riding in the NC mountains later this summer. I don't want to find out there was a good reason not to use it on a triple when I'm going 35 mph down a mountain.


----------

